#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 終於...獸設OWO!!(趴

## x天晴x

哈嚕大家好~
小弟的獸設終於生出來了WW(誤

畫得不好
不要打我><

----------


## 卡斯特

天晴畫的不錯喔!
終於見到天晴的獸設了(這樣就可以畫天晴了~
原來天晴是黃色的(筆記(?
總之，恭喜唷~

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

才不會打天晴啦(=ﾟωﾟ)ﾉ

話說竟然是獸設 OWO))/
恭喜天晴生出來了～(欸 好像那裡怪怪的 QwQ
而且畫的很可愛唷OWO

----------


## x天晴x

to:卡滋~
卡滋謝謝><~~~
都不知道要說甚麼了XDD(踹飛

to:天祈~
貓咪哥哥謝謝><~~
那句真的怪怪的WWWW

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

如果是設定的話可以再寫點介紹,
包括自己的名字,身高,體重之類的,
讓大家認識你也好。

----------


## Norya.Polaris

天晴畫得很可愛嘿WWWW
這樣今年的聖誕節就可以來畫天晴了WWWW
才不會打天晴呢XDDD

----------


## x天晴x

to:破軍護狼~
文字敘述之後我會再補上的><

to:諾雅~
諾雅姊姊謝謝><(可以這樣叫嗎?被踹~
其實其中一張圖有亮點呢=W=~~~

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  天晴：

      你的狼設還蠻可愛的呢！！！不過為什麼第二張本狼沒有看到尾巴呢？是因為視角的關係嗎？也許天晴的尾巴毛色一樣是黃色，然而要是之後你要在角色交流繪讓別獸畫你，要是他們因為看獸設看不到你的尾巴所以將尾巴上錯色那可就糟了！

      除此之外，就像護狼嗥的：狼設可以多寫些個狼的身高、體重、個性等等，因為這就是讓友獸了解你的一個重要關鍵唷！！！祝天晴的繪技持續進步！！！凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: (祝賀之嗥)

                                                                                北極凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                                             102/12/21    22:28

----------


## 小芸

天晴的獸設耶耶〜
全身黃色嗎＞＜好有天晴的感覺〜
請問天晴你的紋路是紅色的嗎〜（＜ 色盲一隻哈哈
而且畫的很可愛呢：3
這樣以後就可以畫天晴了wwwww
期待文字設定喔〜

----------


## Norya.Polaris

TO.天晴
歐可以呀XDDDD
話說有亮點的是哪一張OWO?

----------


## x天晴x

to:斯冰菊~~~
冰菊大大謝謝><~~
其實尾巴也是黃色的只是我忘記畫辣!!(掩臉>////<

to:傻氣~~~
傻氣姊姊謝謝~><(踹飛XDD
全身是黃色的直有鼻子OWO
文字敘述還在想呢=w=

to:諾雅~~~
諾雅姊姊www
就是第2張尾巴忘記畫阿(掩臉///
PO上來的時候才發現XDDD

----------


## fwiflof

畫得好可愛！！！
看起來 暖暖 小小的，好想抱起來蹭蹭(喂喂喂
趴著的姿勢，有一點孤單~~~
下次把尾巴加上去吧XDDD
眼睛如果畫上黑瞳孔跟反光，看起來會更有神哦~~~~~>WO

----------


## x天晴x

to:阿五~~~
謝謝阿五大大的建議下次會改進的~


那個尾巴阿>////<~(掩臉

----------


## Schak

小晴的獸設........真的是超可愛的壓 :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want: !!!((被戳爆眼XAX~~(倒.....
小晴畫得很好呀 :jcdragon-tail-faster:   ~好期待小晴的圖呢 :jcdragon-eat: !!!小晴要再接再厲唷 :jcdragon-xd: ~!!!((蹭蹭

----------

